

Ask HN: Your on-line education experience - code_scrapping

On-line education seems to be growing up very fast. Starting with Khan academy, with the major players such as Stanford, MIT, Harvard jumping in, Coursera, Udacity, I expect to see a lot more emerging.<p>What is your experience? I'd like to group and relay good remarks into the base of the next course in development at one of the Europe's universities, but the discussion should remain open for everyones benefit.
======
code_scrapping
Just to kick-off the conversation. The initial lecture model can be
interesting for subjects where you typically listen to a "story" (history,
biology, geography).

Do you think it works for applied subjects, or for the ones where it's more
experiment oriented?

Would it do any good to move away from the "select an answer" testing into
more interactive and complex exercise tools?

------
debacle
I've downloaded a few OSS textbooks (mathematics), and overall they've been
great.

I haven't done any coursework, though.

